# Neglect



## Jenny Johnson (10 mo ago)

My dogs were with a registered dog minder while I went on holiday. My 18 month old cockerpoo got out, was hit by a car and died. Can I sue the dog minder?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear this. Heartbreaking. Sorry I cant answer your question. The best thing to do is ask a solicitor.

maybe contact Trevor cooper . Dog Law. https://doglaw.co.uk/about-us/


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Jenny Johnson: How shocking; so sorry to hear you lost you dog under such awful circumstances. I would hope that the minder would be insured against anything awful like this happening; agree with @kimthecat that you should get specialist advice.


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

This is awful, so sorry to hear it. 

Any registered dog sitter/petsitter should be insured, and if taken through an agency the agency will also insist on insurance.


----------

